# [SOLVED] CPU Over Temperature Error! But is it really?



## pike1580

Hey all,

I'm new to this site, but after searching around the internet for problems similar, I kept finding postings on here that were close, but none really matched. Ok, so the problem is this: my computer shut off because of an over-temperature error. Sounds simple, right? I restart the computer, go into BIOS, and look at the Hardware Monitor for the temperature and voltages. My CPU temp. says 98 degrees Celsius. After I awoke from the floor, I shut off the computer, bought a can of compressed air, opened the computer, cleaned all the fans, cleaned the heat sink, and left the computer off overnight and all day the next day while at work, so the computer was off for >16 hours. I come home, turn it back on, go straight to BIOS to check the temperature, and after having been on for no more than two minutes, the temp. is still 98 degrees Celsius. Is that possible?

My BIOS looks like:

CPU Temperature (PECI) [98 C/208 F]
MB Temperature [31 C/87.5 F]

CPU Fan Speed [2008 RPM]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Enabled]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]

Chassis Fan 1 Speed [N/A]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [N/A]
Chassis Q-Fan Control [Enabled]
Chassis Fan Profile [Standard]

Power Fan Speed [N/A]

CPU Voltage [1.088V]
3.3V [3.360V]
5V [5.112V]
12V [12.096V]

When I exit BIOS to continue to normal startup, I get a message saying:

American
Megatrends

CPU Over Temperature Error!
Press F1 to Resume

My system specs are:
OS Name - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional
Version - 6.1.6701 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
System Type - x64-based PC
BIOS Version/Date - American Megatrends Inc. 1602, 12/14/2010
SMBIOS Version - 2.6
Motherboard - Asus/P7P55D-E PRO
CPU - Intel/CORE I5 760

I'm ok at identifying which part of the computer is which and cleaning it, but I'm no good at putting together the pieces inside. I called my motherboard provider and gave him my model type, and he told me to either 1. Remove one of my softwares, because running two can cause the computer to misread the temperature. I have no idea what they mean or how to do this. 2. Take the CPU out and put it back in. Again, I don't know how to do this. 3. Update my BIOS. I read about this and I'm scared to do it because I can muff up my whole computer if I flash my BIOS wrong. Plus, I can't find anywhere online that has a BIOS update on ASUS or American Megatrends. I'm at wit's end. Any ideas?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: CPU Over Temperature Error! But is it really?*

3rd party apps are commonly wrong. The Bios is the most reliable accurate source for Temp & Voltage readings.
The thermal paste can dry out and loses its effectiveness and redoing it is never a bad idea.
Updating the Bios is pretty much nonsense for your problem and you were wise to be concerned over its possible results. A Bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.
The Bios should only updated if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing.
Knowing the complete specs usually proves helpful.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## pike1580

*Re: CPU Over Temperature Error! But is it really?*

Mine's a custom job that a friend made for me.

Motherboard: ASUS|P7P55D-E PRO
CPU: INTEL|CORE I5 760 2.80G
Memory: GSKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL (2Gx2)
Graphics: MSI|R5770 HAWK 1G
PSU: ANTEC|650W EA650


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: CPU Over Temperature Error! But is it really?*

Since this thread seems to have stalled, I thought I'd add something.

Intel CPU's have on-die DTS (Digital Temperature Sensor) devices. The BIOS reads this device and reports temp. The CPU also reads this temp and ramps up the heat sink fan speed if it's above a threshold. Normal temp at turn on will quickly ramp up to 30-35°C. Getting to 98°C in as little as 2 minutes is unusual. Which would lead me to believe it's either in error or there's something simple wrong.

Here's what I've experienced when I've seen this problem...

1) CPU heat sink not properly installed;
2) Missing, insufficient, or excessive heatsink compound;
3) Poor CPU contact between a CPU pin and the CPU socket;

Those are the things I've found. But there are other things that could cause it.

4) BIOS incorrectly reading or reporting the temps (check your BIOS rev level against reasons for any upgrades at the mobo manufacturers site);
5) Improper component mounted on the Mobo by the manufacturer that somehow missed the automated inspection & testing phase before shipment.

I'm sure there are other causes that I can't recall just now.


----------



## pike1580

*Re: CPU Over Temperature Error! But is it really?*

Thank you for the suggestions! I was worried that nobody knew what was wrong with my computer, because it really is unusual. I've searched all over the internet and only found a few places that mention anything like this. I'm not comfortable reapplying the thermal glue (I'm sure it's simple, I've just never done it), so I'm going to have my friend who built the PC replace it tonight and check the pins and the rest of the motherboard in general. I'll report back when we're done and let you know if we get to the bottom of this.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: CPU Over Temperature Error! But is it really?*

Have your friend either use compressed air in a can, or a static proof vacuum, to clean the CPU socket. Then apply contact cleaner.

Installing heat sink compound, most of us here recommend Arctic Silver, is simple, here: Applying Thermal Paste 

When the CPU is out, check that the LGA (Land Grid Array) on it's bottom is perfectly clean, no residue of any kind, then check that the mating socket on the mobo has absolutely no debris. Even a tiny hair, or plastic fiber can cause intermittent and/or continuous problems as the computer ages and goes though heat/cool cycles.

Then check that all 775 pins are perfectly straight. I use a bright light and a magnifier to check. Recommend your friend do the same. 

Finally, the socket mechanism should be checked that it's not damaged or out of whack.


----------



## pike1580

*Re: CPU Over Temperature Error! But is it really?*

Fixed. Turns out it was the thermal compound that was making it act up. We got what you recommended (Arctic Silver) and he replaced it. He said the compound still looked fine, but we replaced it anyway, and the heating issue was resolved. We had just built it in February, so I didn't know that the thermal glue needed to be replaced that often. Regardless, thank you for the help!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: CPU Over Temperature Error! But is it really?*

It is odd that 10 month old thermal paste was a problem but glad you figured it out.


----------



## [email protected]

Thermal paste doesn't need to be replaced unless the CPU heatsink has been inadvertently moved, or the paste wasn't applied properly, for years.

Thinking it was some debris that wasn't noticed during the procedure. Or that the CPU needed to be reseated on the grid.

But, it's all moot now as it's working so please navigate to 'Thread Tools' at the top of this page and select, 'Solved', if you feel it is. Thanks.


----------

